# Acer Aspire 7520G defekt?



## Kühlschrankwichtel (15. August 2013)

Schönen guten Tag liebe Mitwichtel,

der Lappy meiner Eltern hat nach 2 bis 3 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Betrieben wurde er immer nur daheim, leider mit dauerhafter Stromverbindung bei eingesetztem Akku. 
Nun überlege ich, ob man das Ding auf den Schrott hauen sollte, oder ein wenig dran rumwerkeln könnte... 

Ich hänge ein Paar Bilder an, die das Problem deutlich zeigen.
Das Bild ist kriselig und bunt fragmentiert... selbst im BIOS.
Win7 fährt nicht mal hoch. Stattdessen kommt ein schöner Bluescreen.

Kann man daraus bereits etwas schlussfolgern? Ist das Mainboard im Po? Sind ggf. Austauschaktionen möglich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Wichtel


----------



## Alex555 (15. August 2013)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag liebe Mitwichtel,
> 
> der Lappy meiner Eltern hat nach 2 bis 3 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Betrieben wurde er immer nur daheim, leider mit dauerhafter Stromverbindung bei eingesetztem Akku.
> Nun überlege ich, ob man das Ding auf den Schrott hauen sollte, oder ein wenig dran rumwerkeln könnte...
> ...


 
Ich würde mal auf die Grafikkarte tippen. Schraub den Laptop auf, die Grafikkarte müsste bei diesem alten Modell gesteckt sein, die Grafikkarte entnehmen und backen - mit etwas Glück läuft die Grafikkarte dann temporär wieder. 
Eine dauerhafte Lösung wäre das aber nicht, also um einen neuen Laptop wirst du nicht herum kommen.


----------



## PHENOMII (15. August 2013)

Scheint so, als ob sich der Grafikchip so langsam verabschiedet.
Leider ist die Kühlung von Acer-Notebooks nicht immer ausreichend, vorallem im Sommer bei den Temperaturen.

Du könntest versuchen herauszufinden, ob die Grafikkarte austauschbar ist, oder nicht.
Falls nicht, fällt mir da nur das "Backen" des gesamten Mainboard ein.
Dadurch ziehen sich vielleicht brüchige Lötstellen wieder zusammen und die Karte tut es wieder (allerdings ist nicht garantiert, für wie lange).

Grüße

PHENOMII


----------



## locojens (15. August 2013)

Das sieht ganz nach einem defekten Grafikchip aus. Am einfachsten kannst du das testen indem du einen externen Monitor anschließt wenn auf dem dann die selben Bildfehler auftauchen ist das Laptop wohl ein Totalschaden.
Was noch zu Testen wäre Grafikkarte ausbauen wieder einbauen (Kontaktprobleme), natürlich nur wenn der eine MXM-Grafikkarte hat (mein 7720G hat solch eine).

Aber im Großen und Ganzen denke ich der hat es überlebt, bei den Preisen die für Ersatzteile z.B. bei e-Bucht aufgerufen werden, ist es ein Totalschaden.


----------



## n3rd (15. August 2013)

Ich würde den Schleppi als erstes an ein ext. Monitor anschließen.
Ist das Problem weiterhin vorhanden = GK defekt. 
Falls das NB nicht über einen festgeschweisten GK-Chip Lösung verfügt,
sondern eine MXM-Steckkarte: Diese ausbauen + auf die Platiene gucken,
ob keine Bauteile physischen Schaden haben (zB Brandflecke). Wenn all
dies nicht der Fall ist, kann man uU die GK mit dem Backofen reanemieren.
HowTo`s gibt es reichlich zu finden. Habe so bereits eine 8800 GT und eine
PS3 von Freunden gerettet.

lg. n3rd

p.s.: Alles auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (15. August 2013)

Okay, vorhin auseinandergebaut. Alles sieht picco bello aus. Nur die Wärmeleitpasten und -pads sehen bissl mitgenommen aus. Werd mal schauen, wie ich die MXM-Karte gebacken krieg  Bin sehr skeptisch. Ersatz gibts in der Bucht auch erst ab ca. 70€... happig für son altes schwaches Ding


----------



## n3rd (15. August 2013)

Die Pads solltest du natürlich nach dem Backen durch WLP austauschen.
Bin aber sehr zuversichtlich, dass es klappen wird.... 

p.s.: Nach dem Backen den Backofen mit Aktivreiniger säubern.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. August 2013)

110°C 30 Minuten. Heute mit neuer WL-Paste und einem Pad (Höhendifferenz bei der North- oder Southbridge.. .. kA) wieder zusammengeschraubt. Bisher läuft der Lappy^^. Werde den die Tage mal bissi belasten


----------



## PHENOMII (16. August 2013)

Super. Das hört man gerne.
Aber verlasse dich da nicht drauf. Wird sicherlich nicht ne dauerlösung sein.


----------



## Alex555 (16. August 2013)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> Super. Das hört man gerne.
> Aber verlasse dich da nicht drauf. Wird sicherlich nicht ne dauerlösung sein.


 
Genau so ist es. Das ist nur eine Interimslösung, quasi eine Verschiebung damit du Zeit hast, dir einen anderen Laptop auszusuchen und zu kaufen. Solltest dich also am Besten jetzt schon mal umschauen, denn die Fehler kommen gewöhnlich nach wenigen Wochen bis bestenfalls 6Monate wieder.


----------



## n3rd (16. August 2013)

@Topic 

Gratuliere! 
Wie bereits gesagt wurde: Es ist keine Dauerlösung. Die GK, die ich so aber reanemiert habe, hält bereits 1 1/2 Jahre.
Es ist aber eine Glücksache, wie lange es halten wird. 

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (19. August 2013)

Bin froh darüber, dass ich mich nicht ZU sehr gefreut hatte, denn der Lappy ist wieder hin. Am Wochenende ging er erst nach einigen Startversuchen an... dann lief er den ganzen Tag problemlos bis ich ihn Neustarten musste. Dann blieb er wieder in der Startschleife hängen: Power-Lämpchen leuchtet 15s lang, dann blinkt die HD-Lampe kurz auf und der Lappy erlischt für ca. 3s (Lüfter gehen auch aus) und startet dann erneut... in Unendlich-Schleife. Am Sonntag ging er wieder mal an, fing jedoch mitten im Windowsbetrieb an zu blinken, als würde irgendwo kurzzeitig die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen werden... dabei ruckelt auch der Mauszeiger... also alles.

Schätze das süße Teil ist übern Jordan gegangen, oder?


----------



## Alex555 (19. August 2013)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Bin froh darüber, dass ich mich nicht ZU sehr gefreut hatte, denn der Lappy ist wieder hin. Am Wochenende ging er erst nach einigen Startversuchen an... dann lief er den ganzen Tag problemlos bis ich ihn Neustarten musste. Dann blieb er wieder in der Startschleife hängen: Power-Lämpchen leuchtet 15s lang, dann blinkt die HD-Lampe kurz auf und der Lappy erlischt für ca. 3s (Lüfter gehen auch aus) und startet dann erneut... in Unendlich-Schleife. Am Sonntag ging er wieder mal an, fing jedoch mitten im Windowsbetrieb an zu blinken, als würde irgendwo kurzzeitig die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen werden... dabei ruckelt auch der Mauszeiger... also alles.
> 
> Schätze das süße Teil ist übern Jordan gegangen, oder?



Hau das Ding nochmal in den Backofen, mehr als dass es nix bringt, kann auch net passieren  
Und ja, das Teil ist höchstwahrscheinlich übern Jordan-


----------

